# 30 Day Visa



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello,
Can anyone confirm if the 30-day tourist visa is being issued upon arrival at MNL yet?

I'll find out next week I suppose but was hoping for some advance info.

Thanks!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

There really is not a visa issued, it is the minimum one can stay without an extension. Just look at the hand written date on the stamp customs put in your passport. If your stay exceeds that date then take your passport to a travel agency for a small fee they can get you an extension. it is easy so no concern.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

If you need to get an extension go to the Philippine Immigration Office. They will charge you a certain amount and it is good for 59 days.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

JimnNila143 said:


> If you need to get an extension go to the Philippine Immigration Office. They will charge you a certain amount and it is good for 59 days.


the second extension is 59 days, my travel agent charges 300 pesos to get the extension for me. save me time and expense going to immigration myself.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the link to the US Embassy with the new update to 30 days in the Philippines.

Living and working in the Philippines | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Many thanks! Never even thought of looking at the Manila U.S. Embassy site.

I just wanted to know in advance so I could be prepared to extend my son before 21 days to stay just a couple days longer in Tacloban City...now it's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, I can confirm the 30 day visas are being given on arrival in MNL now.

I just arrived back on the 6th of August from Bahrain and the lady at
the terminal 1 arrivals immigration counter stamped me and hand-wrote
5 September 2013 over the "stay until" line.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for remembering to update! Turns out our son, even though 25, was given the Balikbayan stamp which we didn't expect. I was too but unfortunately had to leave and go back to work 2 days later.


----------

